# housetraining



## KarenL (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi ! I get Rico in 2 1/2 weeks. He will be 8 weeks old. So excited. Thinking about using a Ugo potty system, but would also like to have him learn to go outside (use bells ?)...how to do 2 things at once ? I have a 9 yr old aussie that only goes outside. I have gotten some cloth potty pads ... I am already confused! Want to have a plan in place as soon as he arrives home ! Let me know your thoughts and advice ! Love this forum !


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

KarenL said:


> Hi ! I get Rico in 2 1/2 weeks. He will be 8 weeks old. So excited. Thinking about using a Ugo potty system, but would also like to have him learn to go outside (use bells ?)...how to do 2 things at once ? I have a 9 yr old aussie that only goes outside. I have gotten some cloth potty pads ... I am already confused! Want to have a plan in place as soon as he arrives home ! Let me know your thoughts and advice ! Love this forum !


I'm a fan of the bells, but I also have pee pads. Did the stupid thing and got the package of 50 and then only used about six of them. He took to the bell very quickly and was completely trained to it in about 36 hours. I got him at 10 weeks and remembered the bell trick two weeks later and began using one at the front door. Having an older dog seems to help as well, as they learn more quickly what the typical routine is.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

i love the ugo


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I would try the Ugo potty system. I taught my two on the piddle pads and they get confused with anything white. The Ugo's texture is so different than any rug or surface in side your house so I would think it would be better. I also tried the bell and they both ring it but they ring over and over for treats. Now I use it to call them inside when they are out playing works everytime:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I did this same training, the bells and the pee pads, I think its harder for them when they have 2 ways to learn, you'd think it wouldn't' be but it seemed to be for us. She will use the pad if it is raining outside or sometimes in the middle of the night if she's feeling lazy, I usually keep one up upstairs, but when she was a puppy, I'd have 2 out. She prefers to go outside, so most of the time will bling the bell, which is great for lots of havs because they aren't' notorious barkers and she would never bark to go out, so without the bells it was very hard for her to let us know she needed to go out.

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

From the experiences I have read of everyone here on the forum, as well as my experience with Kodi, it seems that if you want a long-term indoor potty option, it is best to TEACH that first, and get it very reliable before trying to teach the bells. That doesn't mean you can't praise them for going potty outside because, of course, you want them to know that this is the "other" approved potty place. 

Once they understand that they are supposed to potty in one place or the other, (and nowhere else) it's time to introduce the bells and see how they do with them. Some dogs pick it up right away, others don't want to use the bells. Kodi is very smart, and in most ways very easy to train. He absolutely REFUSED to use the bells, even after months of us consistently showing him how. All the bells did was end up scratching my woodwork! Eventually, he developed his own signal. He'll come to one of us, give a little, deep "woof" then run to the door, where he does it again. This is a very different bark than he uses for anything else. So in the end, he and we have a signal that works for us. But the bells were a no-go. 

I think the pups that start using the bells early are mostly ones whose owners have chosen to teach them to ALWAYS potty outside. Since we live in a cold, snowy area of the country (and get out share of serious rain at other times of year) an indoor potty option is a VERY attractive option!


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Thumper said:


> She prefers to go outside, so most of the time will bling the bell, which is great for lots of havs because they aren't' notorious barkers and she would never bark to go out, so without the bells it was very hard for her to let us know she needed to go out.


None of my dogs ever really bark(ed) to go out. They do, however, have "a look." Kinda like this ---> :suspicious:

My Maltese will get a bit antsy and maybe do a couple spins. If you ask him if he has to go out, he might verbalize it with a small bark.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Blue_Persuasion said:


> None of my dogs ever really bark(ed) to go out. They do, however, have "a look." Kinda like this ---> :suspicious:
> 
> My Maltese will get a bit antsy and maybe do a couple spins. If you ask him if he has to go out, he might verbalize it with a small bark.


Yes, that was a problem with Kodi. For a long time, he wouldn't use the bells, but he also wouldn't bark. So, while he didn't have accidents, I felt it was because WE were trained to take him out on schedule. Then shortly after his second b'day, he started "telling" us he needed to go out with his little bark. Of course we reinforced the behavior, and now we are all set!:biggrin1:


----------



## KarenL (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks so much, everyone, for your input...think i will order the Ugo, and start with that.


----------

